

Lessons from Nokia: The idea of users as designers is a catastrophe - aycangulez
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/07/22/nokia_manifesto_risku/print.html

======
ZeroGravitas
It depends which users you're talking about. I'd guess (based on the lead-user
theories of Yochai Benkler) that a ridiculous of amount of innovation is going
to come out of Android, because of it's toolkit nature combined with the type
of people who would buy a phone just to make it do something that currently
can't be done, who have no other suitable platform.

We've already seen a wave of innovation from "users" building apps for iPhone,
Android just continues and expands this into the next level down.

